# Je ne me doutais pas combien j'avais raison



## buketturk

Bonjour tous et toutes,

Je _ne me doutais pas_, le jour de notre séparation, combien j'avais raison de tenir à Moussa ce langage de fraternelle pitié.

İci, l'écrivain veut dire qu'il _ne savait pas _combien il avait raison de tenir... (mais après il comprend qu'il avait raison)
Ou bien il veut dire qu'il _n'était pas sûr_ combien il avait raison de tenir... (mais aujourd'hui il est sûr qu'il avait raison)
Ou bien il veut dire qu'il _était sûr_ combien il avait raison de tenir... (et maintenant il est sûr encore)
Ou bien il veut dire qu'il _ne devinait pas_ combien il avait raison de tenir... (mais après il comprend qu'il avait raison)

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est le dernier sens que vous avez suggéré :

_Je ne *réalisais* pas combien j'avais raison_…
_Je ne *me rendais* pas *compte* combien j'avais raison_…


----------



## buketturk

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Bezoard

J'aurais dit la première suggestion :
Je _ne savais pas_, le jour de notre séparation, à quel point j'avais raison de tenir à Moussa ce langage de fraternelle pitié.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Je _ne me doutais pas_, le jour de notre séparation, combien j'avais raison de tenir à Moussa ce langage de fraternelle pitié.


En retournant le raisonnement, on pourrait dire: 
Le jour de notre séparation, je ne m'attendais pas à avoir (à ce point) raison de .....


----------



## buketturk

_Je ne me doutais pas, le jour de notre séparation, combien j'avais raison de tenir à Moussa ce langage de fraternelle pitié. Le vieux s'est séparé de sa fille, sans même vouloir l'embrasser. Moi, je suis parti pour Damas, le lendemain. Quelques semaines plus tard, les fiançailles de Gisèle étant rompues sur la question de Sarah, le malheureux père mourait subitement._

Ça peut changer quelque chose ? Car je vois qu'il y a maintenant trois réponses différentes...


----------



## JClaudeK

buketturk said:


> Ça peut changer quelque chose ?


Il serait intéressant de savoir ce qu'il entend par "ce langage de fraternelle pitié" (qu'a-t-il dit au juste ?)
 Qui est Moussa ? Est-ce le nom du père ?


----------



## buketturk

JClaudeK said:


> Est-ce le nom du père ?


Oui, il est le père de Sarah.

À la fin de ses paroles, il dit :

_Ce n'est pas tout : quand je lis Mikhaïl entre les lignes, je me demande encore s'il n'est pas tout près de maudire sa passion pour la liberté de mouvements, s'il ne la considère pas comme une aberration de l'esprit, victime de notre orgueil, bien plus que comme une nécessité absolue, une condition de vie. Et, en ce cas, à quoi auront servi toutes ces souffrances que nous acceptons comme une rançon de notre bonheur, puisqu'il n'y a pas de bonheur et que l'abdication vous guette au terme ? Je ne te dis plus que le jour où il y a cette abdication tardive, il pourrait y avoir aussi le terrible remords filial d'avoir blessé, parfois mortellement, l'âme d'une mère, d'un père qui se sont sacrifiés pour vous. — Vois-tu, Moussa, voilà pourquoi je ne sais pas, de toi et de Sarah, qui je dois plaindre le plus et qui a plus de droit à mon humaine sympathie._


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Maître Capello said:


> C'est le dernier sens que vous avez suggéré :
> 
> _Je ne *réalisais* pas combien j'avais raison_…
> _Je ne *me rendais* pas *compte* combien j'avais raison_…



Est-ce que "Je n'envisagerais pas..." conviendrait ici, s'il te plaît? (Est-il permis utiliser des abbréviations comme stp dans ce fil?)


----------



## buketturk

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> (Est-il permis utiliser des abbréviations comme stp dans ce fil?)


Je crois que non... 

Il n'est pas important en fait s'il me plaît ou non, mais je cherche la solution exacte... Maintenant il y a trois réponses qui peuvent être justes: deviner / réaliser / se rendre compte, savoir et s'attendre.


----------



## Bezoard

Le "je ne me doutais pas, le jour de notre séparation" met juste en lumière une situation d'ignorance au jour considéré, à opposer à une situation de connaissance qui interviendra plus tard.
Je préfère dire "je ne savais pas alors", qui est purement factuel, à "je n'imaginais pas, je n'envisageais pas, je ne devinais pas..." qui pourrait laisser croire qu'au jour considéré j'aurais dû ou pu faire l'effort de me projeter dans l'avenir, ce qui est une reconstruction _a posterior_i (à vrai dire, on a la même pseudo-reconstruction dans "je ne me doutais pas"). Mais au fond, toutes ces formulations sont plus ou moins équivalentes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a tout de même une nuance importante entre _se douter_ et _savoir_ : le premier verbe implique une certaine intuition, une probabilité, une connaissance imparfaite, tandis que le second implique un savoir certain. Cette différence subsiste avec une négation.



Bezoard said:


> Mais au fond, toutes ces formulations sont plus ou moins équivalentes.


----------



## buketturk

Maître Capello said:


> Il y a tout de même une nuance importante entre _se douter_ et _savoir_


Oui, je suis d'accord avec ça. En fait, c'est exactement pourquoi je veux être sûre.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Autrement dit, c'était cela dont vous vous doutais!


----------



## buketturk

Alors, vous dites que ça doit être comme ça ? "Je _n'estimais pas_, le jour de notre séparation, combien j'avais raison de tenir à Moussa ce langage de fraternelle pitié.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Non, mais "Je n'avais pas d'idée" peut-être.


----------



## JClaudeK

buketturk said:


> En fait, c'est exactement pourquoi je veux être sûre.


Est-ce  à un questionnaire à choix multiples (QCM)* que tu dois répondre pour insister tellement sur le libellé exact ou s'agit-il pour toi de comprendre le texte ?

*Dans ce cas, c'est la première proposition qui convient le mieux, à mon avis (cf. #4):


> l'écrivain veut dire qu'il _ne savait pas _combien il avait raison de tenir... (mais après il comprend qu'il avait raison)






ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Est-ce que "Je n'envisagerais pas..." conviendrait ici,


Non,

ni


ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "Je n'avais pas d'idée"


(mais on pourrait dire  "Je n'avais pas idée" - cf.: avoir idée de)


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> *Dans ce cas, c'est la première proposition qui convient le mieux, à mon avis (cf. #4):


Ou plutôt la quatrième…  Mais la fin est identique (« après il comprend qu'il avait raison »), ce qui nous met d'accord.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Ou plutôt la quatrième…


qui a été ajoutée après coup. 

Effectivement.

_"il ne pouvait pas deviner/ savoir combien il avait raison de tenir... (mais après il comprend qu'il avait raison)"_ me paraît mieux.


----------



## buketturk

JClaudeK said:


> Est-ce  à un questionnaire à choix multiples (QCM)* que tu dois répondre pour insister tellement sur le libellé exact ou s'agit-il pour toi de comprendre le texte ?


Comme *vous* voyez, j'essais de comprendre le texte. C'est pourquoi j'essais pas d'insister sur les choix mais comprendre mieux les réponses différentes. Et comme *vous* pouvez le voir, il y a une phrase que même vous, qui êtes français, pouvez être en désaccords.


JClaudeK said:


> qui a été ajoutée après coup.


Non, c'était la quatrième possibilité depuis le début.

Merci quand même.


----------



## JClaudeK

buketturk said:


> Non, c'était la quatrième possibilité depuis le début.


Pardon, il me semblait qu'il n'y en avait que 3 initialement.

J'espère que nous avons (malgré tout) réussi à t'éclairer sur le sens du texte .



buketturk said:


> a une phrase que même vous, qui êtes français, pouvez être en désaccord.


Pas vraiment, cf.:


Bezoard said:


> Mais au fond, toutes ces formulations [de "je ne savais pas alors", qui est purement factuel, à "je n'imaginais pas, je n'envisageais pas, je ne devinais pas..."] sont plus ou moins équivalentes.


----------



## buketturk

Pas grave. Oui, *vous* avez, merci.

Je ne cherchais pas d'équivalence. Ce qui compte, c'est le sens exact de la phrase.


----------

